
After Alzheimer’s Diagnosis, Man Regains His Memory – and His Driver’s License - dazag
https://rebuildingmyhealth.com/alzheimers-diagnosis/
======
dazag
There was someone in hacker news diagnosed with Alzheimer. I read this article
and think of him. Anyway, I think is quite relevant, I have read about
different cases in different studies, all with the same conclusions. Hope it
can help more people

~~~
helph67
Thanks! Have spread the word.

